

One Day One Job – How a pissed off CEO became a startups biggest revenue stream - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/02/one-day-one-job-how-a-pissed-off-ceo-became-a-startups-biggest-revenue-stream/

======
WillyF
If you have any questions about One Day, One Job, I'm happy to answer them.

~~~
g0atbutt
You have a really great scrappy startup story. Keep up the good work.

